# reifen: verhältnis v. gewicht zu rollwiderstand



## *adrenalin* (10. März 2003)

an die physiker unter uns:

in welcher relation steht eine gute rolleigenschaft  contra relativ hohem gewicht?

bestes beispiel: michelin xls - der reifen hat super werte beim rollwiderstand (und beim pannenschutz + durchstich), wiegt aber viel (ca. 570 gramm).

im vergleich bspw. zum schwalbe jimmy oder conti explorer, die leichter sind, aber schlechter rollen.

# wo ist der "break even"? 
# wann braucht man die rolleigenschaften eigentlich wirklich? im gelände (forstwege, schotter) bei gleichbleibender leistung oder eher doch offroad in schwierigem gelände bei tendenziell niedrigeren geschwindigkeiten und häufigen beschleunigen?

bin gepannt


----------



## Mudracer (10. März 2003)

Der Rollwiderstand wirkt sich bei gleichbleibender Geschwindigkeit aus, das Gewicht des Reifens lediglich beim Beschleunigen oder Abbremsen des Bikes und beim Bergauffahren.

Davon mal abgesehen: Sind die anderen Reifen wirklich um so vieles leichter als der XLS? Ich glaub, der Explorer liegt auch irgendwo bei 550+ Gramm...

Daß viele Fahrer ihre Prioritäten inzwischen anders setzten (Pannenschutz vor Gewicht) siehst Du daran, daß sich UST selbst im Worldcup immer mehr verbreitet, und das System ist nun wirklich nicht als Leichtgewicht verschrien...

Ich hab mich vor zwei Monaten auch für 'ne FrontS/XLS-Kombi entschieden, und bin superzufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirk f. (10. März 2003)

Also, ich persönlich favorisiere immer noch leichte Reifen, auch wenn sie vielleicht anfälliger sind und schlechter rollen. Ich habe seit bestimmt 2 Jahren keinen Platten mehr gehabt. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass ich immer mit 4 bar durch die Gegend fahre und auf ordentliches Felgenband und saubere Montage achte. Wenn man sich nicht gerade in extrem felsigem Gelände bewegt, kommt man auch mit Superleicht-Reifen à la Conti Twister zurecht.
Und ein auf dem Rollenprüfstand gemessener Rollwiederstand ist denke ich auch nicht so aussagekräftig, da man ja meist offroad unterwegs ist und die Beschaffenheit des Untergrundes sehr verschieden sein kann.
Da spielt dann schon eher die Pannensicherheit eine Rolle, obwohl ich in diesem Punkt wie oben erwähnt kein grosses Problem sehe, da die meisten Reifendefekte auf zu wenig Luftdruck, falsches Felgenband, abgefahrene Reifen oder unsaubere Montage /Verdrehte Schläuche und ventile zurückzuführen ist.
 Außerdem sollte man auch bedenken, dass leicht rollende Reifen weniger Grip haben und man dadurch bergab Zeit einbüßt.
Abschließend möchte ich aber festhaltenm, dass die Wahl des richtigen Reifens immer vom Einsatzzweck abhängt.
Für die gemäßigten Trails der Deutschen Mittelgebirge reichen die leichten CC-Reifen aber locker aus und stellen die beste Lösung dar.


----------



## Heinerich (10. März 2003)

Ich fahre den Conti ExplorerPro. Der hat (gewogen) 520/525 g.
Ich bin recht zufrieden mit den Teilen.

Übrigens was für Größen fahrt ihr bei Rennen?

Bernd


----------



## dubbel (10. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *in welcher relation steht eine gute rolleigenschaft  contra relativ hohem gewicht?
> ...
> wann braucht man die rolleigenschaften eigentlich wirklich?  *


rollwiderstand ist zu vernachläsigen. 
wird im labor gemessen, hat einfluss auf gleichmässiges rollern auf asphalt, 
wen schotter, waldboden etc. die unterlage ist, sind alle anderen werte wichtiger.


----------



## mtb-racer (10. März 2003)

Hi! 

Also ich achte bei Reifen auch mehr aufs Gewicht als auf den Rollwiederstand! 

Ok, ich merke den Unterschied  beim Rollwiederstand schon, wenn ich meinen FAST FRED mit meinem BLACK SHARK MUD vergleiche! 

(OK, ich gestehe es ein, ich bin SCHWALBE FAN  ) 

Aber ob mich das wirklich stört? 

Außerdem ist das auch wieder so ne Sache mit dem Grip und Rollwiederstand! 

Größe: 

1,9 bis 2,1! 

Eigentlich eher 1,9

Reifenwahl: 

Unterschiedlich und immer an die Bodenverhältnisse angepasst! 

Vorne: Jimmy oder Black Shark Mud 

Jimmy immer, nur bei extremen Matschverhältnissen den BSM

Hinten: Skinny Jimmy, Fast Fred, Jimmy oder Black Shark Mud

S J bei normalen, weichen Böden
FF bei Feldwegen und harten böden
J meißtens nur bei Touren (ist ja der gleiche wie der S J nur 0,2 breiter!  ) 
B S M bei tiefen, sehr matschigen Böden oder Schnee oder so! 

Reifen immer die LIGHT version! 

Fahre im Rennen meißtens so zwischen 3 und 4 Bar! 

Also auf gut deutsch gesagt, ich auchte weder auf gewicht, noch auf Rollwiederstand, sondern auf das Profil , so viel wie nötig aber so wenig wie möglich!


----------



## Heinerich (10. März 2003)

@mtb-racer

Wieviele Laufräder hast Du denn? Oder baust Du jeweils nach Strecke um?

Heinerich


----------



## mtb-racer (10. März 2003)

Ich habe momentan nur einen Satz Laufräder! 

Baue die je nach Strecke um! (wenn dann kommen mir halt auch keine billig LRS ins haus und noch mehr so schweineteure will ich auch net! ) 

Habe für meinen ca. 400  gezahlt! 

Und 2. LRS d. h. 2. Kassette (Dura Ace) und noch 2 weitere Scheiben! Das wäre mir zu teuer! Zumindestens momentan! 

Und für das Umbauen 10 Min einrechnen ist auch kein problem! Im training tausche ich die net so oft! (das wetter schwankt auch net so oft!) 

Also geht das schon!


----------



## DIRTY BREEZER (11. März 2003)

Hi Billy,

Du bist ja echt der Reifenchef, wann reiten den die Pflocker wieder mal aus.  Würde mich da mal gerne an Dein Hinterrad
hängen. 

DIRTY BREEZER


----------



## mtb-racer (11. März 2003)

Hey, cool! 

Naja, das wissen sie noch net so genau! Der Pflocker Billy ist momentan ein wenig erkältet und möchte es ab Heute wieder ruhig angehen lassen! 

Könnten ja evtl. am So oder so mal was planen! Vielleicht auch bei euch im Stadtwald, weil es da so geil war! 

Weiteres dann per PM! 

cu Billy


----------



## Mudracer (11. März 2003)

Moin!

Mehrere von Euch haben jetzt geschrieben, daß sie von den Rollwiderstandsmessungen nichts halten, weil ...

Jetzt solltet Ihr aber auch bedenken, daß ein sehr hart aufgepumpter Reifen (4 Bar oder sogar noch mehr) sich auch nur auf der Straße und befestigten Wegen gut macht, im Gelände kehrt sich der Effekt um. Mein letzter Reifensatz war (bzw. mein jetziger Ersatz-LRS) mit Black Jack Light, und den bin ich auch immer mit 4 Bar gefahren. Jetzt hab ich wie gesagt die Michelin-Kombi und bin direkt auf UST umgestiegen, so daß ich jetzt mit 'nem Druck von 2,2 Bar fahren kann.
Das ist ein Unterschied, kann ich Euch sagen 
Der Reifen springt nicht mehr so, wenn man über Wurzeln o.Ä. brettert, und subjektiv läuft er sogar besser als der Black Jack mit hohem Druck.
Ok, ich gebe zu, der komplette LRS wiegt ca. 3500gr., aber ich finde, daß die Vorteile überwiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudracer _
> *Moin!
> 
> Mehrere von Euch haben jetzt geschrieben, daß sie von den Rollwiderstandsmessungen nichts halten, weil ...
> ...



Moin BERGARBEITER,

3500 g. ist allerdings ne Menge Holz.

Heinerich


----------



## Mudracer (11. März 2003)

Naja, ca. 1900gr. die Felgen, 1400gr. die Reifen, 200gr. die Bremsscheiben...

Rechne mal 'nen Leichtbau-LRS zusammen:

Laufräder       ~1600gr.
Mäntel            ~  900gr.
Schläuche       ~  200gr.
Felgenbänder ~  50gr.
-------------------------------
Zusammen      ~2750gr.

Hab ich noch was vergessen? Ich glaub nicht.
Jetzt rechnest Du mal Reifen, die nicht dünn sind wie 'ne Wurstpelle, schon kommen ca. 200gr. dazu, keine superleicht-Schläuche, nochmal 100gr. dazu.
Du siehst, sooo riesig ist der Unterschied auch nicht


----------



## checky (11. März 2003)

Naja, Leichtlaufradsatz sieht aber anders aus, selbst bei Scheibe

Hügi 240, DT Revolution, Alunippel, X317: 1560 g
Fast Fred 1.9": 690 g
Schwalbe Extralight: 180g
2 Lagen Tesa (reicht bei Scheibe allemal): 20g
macht denn 2450g 
& an keinem anderen Teil als an den Laufrädern merkt man das Gewicht so dermaßen. V-Brakes nochmal - ca. 70 gramm (nur die Laufräder).

Die Diskussion ist irgendwie zu terroretisch. Wie & wo wird beim XC denn Zeit gut gemacht ?
Richtig, einzig & alleine (naja O.K. aber zu 98%) auf den Anstiegen & diese Anstiege sind zu 95 % sehr gut befestigte Wege oder fester Waldboden (selbst bei Regen). Sicherlich hat man schonmal unwegsame Stiche, aber die sind soooo selten, das ich meine Reifen doch demnach aussuche was dominierend ist.
In einer Abfahrt könnte ich trotz DH Reifen mit weichster Mischung nie die Zeit herausholen die ich in dem Anstieg zu der Abfahrt herausfahre.
Oder Anders: Wieviel Zeit verbringe ich bei nem Rennen auf den Abfahrten & auf den Anstiegen ? Das ist ein Verhältnis von geschätzten 1:5 eher sogar noch extremer, je nachdem wie schnell & steil die Abfahrten sind.
Da verzichte ich gerne auf maximale Traktion was mir aber nachher auf den Anstiegen in Form von besserem Rollwiderstand & geringerem Gewicht zugute kommt.
Die subjektiv viel agilere Fahrweise mit leichten Reifen spreche ich getz hier mal garnicht an.
Weiterhin ist es dummes Zeug, wenn die Mags schreiben, das der Rollwiderstand eines dicken Reifens besser sei, als bei einer dünneren Glatze.
Richtig ist, dass ein dicker Reifen kleinere Unebenheiten besser absorbiert, aber besser Rollen tut er deswegen nicht. Subjektiv rollt der Reifen komfortabler, mehr aber auch nicht (alles nur wieder verkaufsförderung). Ein praller dünner Reifen ist nach wie vor der Schnellere, auch auf unebenem Boden.
Das wird jeder feststellen, der den *direkten Vergleich* mal auf nem bekannten Kurs macht.
Selber fuhr ich auch schon Rennen mit 2,25" Reifen mit 2 Bar & die Traktion & der Komfort war schon toll, aber des fühlt sich an, als würde hinten jemand am Bike ziehen oder die Bremse die ganze Zeit schleifen.

Fragt die Profis doch mal, ob die Tubeless freiwillig fahren !! Martinez & Bresser mußten im letzten Jahr 3 Rennen aufgeben, weil deren Tubeless versagte. Schlauchsysteme hätten eben geflickt werden können & das Rennen wäre zu ende gefahren worden.

Ich fahre persönlich: Fast Fred 1,9" V & H, nur bei sehr matschigen Verhältnissen vorne mal nen 1.9'er  Skinny Jimmy.


----------



## Mudracer (11. März 2003)

@checky: Na ok, gebe mich geschlagen 

Aber bei meiner (groben) Gewichtsabschätzung lag ich auch nur bei den Reifen weit daneben (hab auch noch nirgendwo 'ne Gewichtsangabe von <400gr. pro gesehen)

Wahrscheinlich habe ich auch zuweit in Richtung Allround-Einsatz gedacht  ich fahre nämlich eigentlich alles mit meinen 2.1er Pneus


----------



## checky (11. März 2003)

Nee, hat damit nix zu tun, sind nur meine Erfahrungen & halt sehr Race spezifisch.

Allround hat des natürlich nix zu sagen, aber darum geht es hier ja net.  Ich fahre ja auf Touren selber auch dicke Reifen & Stollenzeugs. Da Passts ja auch weil man da nicht schnell sein muß


----------



## Mudracer (11. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von checky _
> *...
> Ich fahre ja auf Touren selber auch dicke Reifen & Stollenzeugs. Da Passts ja auch weil man da nicht schnell sein muß  *



Hängt von der Tour und den Mitfahrern ab, würd ich sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude (12. März 2003)

Hey Bubba,
ich würde nicht so oft 'Reifen-Tausch-Dich' spielen und lieber die gewonnene Zeit länger trainieren....
Hat bei Manchem schon geholfen. Vielleicht bist Du dann beim nächsten Rennen 4 Minuten schneller und kannst bei den 'grossen' Jungs mitfahren  
CU
Dude


----------



## *adrenalin* (12. März 2003)

eine wirklich wissenschaftliche aussage kann ich immer noch nicht finden. ich hatte mit eigentlich von einem von euch ein schönes diagramm vorgestellt, wo auf der x-achse das gewicht und auf der y-achse der rollwiderstand eingetragen werden und ich in der folge den perfekten, ultimativen reifen bestimmen kann (gemessen an meinen individuellen vorgaben)  

und wat is? NIX is ...

kommt da noch wat?


----------



## Mudracer (12. März 2003)

Da, bitte!


----------



## checky (12. März 2003)

Das wirst Du nicht bekommen, weils nicht nur am Gewicht, sondern natürlich auch am Profil liegt & weil die Mags Bockmist schreiben & die leichteren Reifen deutlich besser Rollen als die dickeren & schwereren Reifen.
Des müsstest Du als XC'ler doch eigentlich wissen.


----------



## checky (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudracer _
> *Da, bitte!    *




O.K.   O.K. geht also doch   Aber ob diese Aussagekraft von Karmerolli gewünscht ist ??


----------



## Mudracer (12. März 2003)

@checky: Na hör mal! Ich habe 100erte Konferenzbände internationaler Physiker-Symposien durchforstet und die jeweils getrennt analysierten Einflüsse Gewicht und Rollwiderstand mittels der Heisenberg'schen Unschärferelation in Korrelation zueinander gebracht 

Wenn man Deine Antwort so liest, könnte man meinen, daß Du mir unterstellst, die Ergebnisse seien nicht fundiert


----------



## checky (12. März 2003)

Um Gottes Willen, so ist das natürlich nicht gemeint gewesen !!!
Bitte vielmals um tschuldigung.

Aber sei so nett & Erklär mir den eingerahmten Bereich mal näher !!!
Schätze mit einem 3-D Diagramm wäre es Aussagekräftiger, da die Transformation der Triangulation in eine Delaunay-Triangulation, oder ein 2 dimensionales Ausgangsproblem mittels dem Voronoi-Diagramm dargestellt......bla bla bla


----------



## Mudracer (12. März 2003)

@checky: Das würde jetzt in eine Funktionentheroretische Diskussion ausarten, und wir wollen ja die anderen hier nicht mit trivialen mathematischen Details langweilen. Nur soviel noch: Es wurden stückweise fraktale Ähnlichkeitsbetrachtungen angewandt, um eine möglichst genau Aussage für zukünftig erscheinende Laufflächenprofile zu erhalten. Das führte auf die nicht eineindeutige Funktion...

Daß Du Dir das nicht gleich denken konntest


----------



## checky (12. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mudracer _
> *.......nicht eineindeutige Funktion.....
> Daß Du Dir das nicht gleich denken konntest   *



Sorry, bin halt manchmal etwas dümmlich & muß mehrmals hinschauen bis ich es Raffe.


----------



## Heinerich (12. März 2003)

Ey ihr Pappnasenrollwiderstandsfunktionsdiagrammdiskuttierer!

Hört auf damit. Matehmatisch unbegabte Personen könnten sonst noch denken, dass irgendetwas davon mit irgendetwas in der Realität zu tun haben könnte.  

@Checky
Was hälst Du von dem Conti Twister? Schon mal gefahren?(wahrscheinlich wieder ne blöde Frage; nach dem Motto, was hat der noch nicht gefahren )

Ich überlege nämlich, mir ein paar 1,9er anzuschaffen.
Wie wäre es denn überhaupt mal mit ner Aufstellung aller CC-Race-Reifen aus Deiner Erfahrung. Ich denke, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin, der Deinem Urteil durchaus ne Portion Vertrauen entgegen bringt.

Heinerich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gorth (12. März 2003)

Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation.. ich fass es nicht


----------



## Gorth (12. März 2003)

Hoppla
Doppelpost.. :/


----------



## DerAlex (12. März 2003)

auf jeden Fall: leicht muss der Reifen sein! Bei der Abfahrt sehe ich eh kein Land.
habs aber auch schon geschaftt, mir mit spitzen und scharfkantigen Steinen die Karkasse aufzuschlitzen. 
zudem gabs auch schon nen Snakebite mit 5 Bar am Hinterreifen. (1,7 Zoll) und das bei 62kg Körpergewicht!
Meine guten Laufräder sind noch leichter, ätsch! Unter 1300 Gramm (Tune, Mavic, Matrix und DT sei Dank)! mit Canti, klar.


----------



## checky (13. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *
> @Checky
> Was hälst Du von dem Conti Twister? Schon mal gefahren?(wahrscheinlich wieder ne blöde Frage; nach dem Motto, was hat der noch nicht gefahren )
> ...



Was soll ich sagen ? 
Der Twister ist meiner Meinung nach ein hervorragender XC Reifen, der trotz des Glatzenprofils in Kurven noch etwas mehr an Sicherheit bietet. Allerdings habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem SuperSonic gemacht. Das Pendant von Schwalbe, der FastFred Qualifier Compound war bei mir deutlich Pannensicherer, sprich: keinerlei Probs (jeweils mit Conti Latexschläuchen). Allerdings ist mein letzter SuperSonic schon etliche Zeit her, es gibt Leutz hier die damit keinerlei Probs haben, vielleicht ist das Teil besser geworden.
In der Kurvenhaftung ist der Twister dem FF überlegen, aber nur minimal. Der FF ist dafür etwas schneller.
Wer dünne Glatzen mal antesten möchte, ist meiner Meinung nach mit dem Twister bestens bedient.




> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *
> Meine guten Laufräder sind noch leichter, ätsch! Unter 1300 Gramm (Tune, Mavic, Matrix und DT sei Dank)! mit Canti, klar. *



Das glaube ich Dir mal ganz spontan einfach nicht. 
Mach mal bitte eine genaue Auflistung, vom Nippel bis zum Felgenband. *neugierigbin*


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. März 2003)

Habe seit ein paar Wochen auch den Twister Supersonic und der macht auf mich bisher einen sehr guten Eindruck. Kann mich den Ausführungen von checky nur anschließen. Der Fast Fred ist eindeutig der schnellere, dafür bietet der Twister mehr Gripp und ist sogra noch etwas leichter, laut meiner Küchenwaage so ca. 300 g. Zur Pannensicherheit kann ich dir noch nicht so viel sagen, da ich ihne ja noch nicht so lange fahre. Nutze aber auch keine Latexschläuche und damit sind meine beidne leichten Schlappen natürlich auch etwas anfälliger.


----------



## checky (13. März 2003)

300 gramm halte ich für schief geguckt oder die Waage ist net die Beste.
FF & der Twister Supersonic liegen beide im Bereich von 330 bis 350 gramm, leichter ist mir noch keiner der Beiden untergekommen.


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (13. März 2003)

Nun der Twister ist auf jeden Fall leichter, wie der FF. Werde die Fast Fred noch mal wiegen, der Twister ist gerade aufgezogen. Werde dann auch versuchen nicht zu schielen!


----------



## checky (13. März 2003)

*schulterzuck* mal so & mal so. Einer meiner FF wiegt knapp über 330 gramm & der Andere 350 gramm. 
Denke die tun sich nicht viel, bis garnix.


----------



## C.K. (13. März 2003)

Ihr wolltet doch Fakten.

Die Scans stammen aus der Zeitschrift >Radmarkt 1/95< .
(Sorry, für die teilw. schlechte Qualität)

Meine Erfahrungen von 12 Jahren MtB-Racing decken sich mit diesen Ausagen.

Und noch was: 
Vom Conti Twister gibt es auch eine PRO Version. Wiegt um die 380 Gramm und ist nach meinen Erfahrungen, während des letzten AlpenX, deutlich unanfälliger als der Supersonic.

Aber lest erst einmal selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.K. (13. März 2003)

.


----------



## C.K. (13. März 2003)

.


----------



## DerAlex (13. März 2003)

@checky:
stimmt aber:
Naben: Tune (HR Mag 180)
Felgen: VR Matrix MT Titan (ca 355gr.), HR Mavic 517 beide silber
Speichen: alles 1,8-1,5-1,8 DT Revolution, bis auf die Zahnkranzseite am HR, da 2,0-1,5-2,0 Revolution überall Alunippelchen und fertig ist der leichte Satz! 
Felgenband sind je 2 Lagen Ritchey WCS


----------



## checky (14. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DerAlex _
> *@checky:
> stimmt aber:
> Naben: Tune (HR Mag 180)
> ...



WOW *daumen* 
Des passt ja fast. Haste mit der Matrix Felge keine Probs ? Ich hatte die auch mal & nach einiger Zeit rissen die ungeösten Speichenlöcher ein 

@ C.K. Das ist dochmal was. 
Somit gilt Grundsätzlich: wer schnell fährt (> 20Km/h) ist mit nem dünneren Reifen besser bedient & wer langsam fährt mit nem Dickeren.
Also während nem Rennen ständig wechseln 
Frage mich nur, woher das Gefühl kommt, dass ein FF vermittelt & im Gegensatz dazu z.B. ein Vertical der sich beschleunigen läßt wie ein Treckerreifen. Also ist es nicht der Rollwiderstand den wir immer meinen /spühren, sondern es sind schlichtweg die erforderlichen Kräfte die wir benötigen um die Masse in Schwung zu bringen & zu halten, also das Gewicht des Reifens.
Dann bietet sich als erstklassiger Kompromiss doch der FF in 2,25" oder 2,35" an (aber der ist subjektiv nicht so agil & schnell wie ein 1,9'er FF).

Also ich für meinen Teil vertraue weiterhin voll & ganz auf mein Gefühl & lasse die Terrorie aussen vor.


----------



## Merlinxlm (14. März 2003)

Richtig schnell ?

Conti Cross Country 1,5" mit 4,5 bar  R U L E S !!!

Ride hard.......


----------



## Merlinxlm (14. März 2003)

Chris King Disc Gotech,DT MMC Speichen,Alunippel,Mavic X517

Ultraleicht,extrem stabil, nach über 30000km einmal speichenbruch,einmal zentrieren !

Ride hard !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerAlex (14. März 2003)

@checky

Äh, also meine Matix Mt Titan-Felgen haben/hatten alle Ösen. Habe in meinem Leben2 geschrottet. Einmal blöd gegen einen Baumstumpf geheizt, dann war sie hin, bei der anderen weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr, wie die ihr Leben ließ.  Meine jetzige lebt schon etwa 4-5 Jahre únd wird zu Rennen benutzt. Habe aber nur noch eine in Reserve...


----------



## Atze Peng! (20. März 2003)

@ checky: wie alt sind wir denn? Mei oh mei... was fährst du für Rennen? Warst du letztes Jahr in Münsingen, Bayreuth oder Solingen? Oder Vorletztes Jahr in Münsingen, Bayreuth, Saalhausen, St. Englmar oder Altenberg? Ich glaub net das du bei den Rennen mit nem Slick hinten drauf sooo weit gekommen sein wirst. Naja, mal zum Rollwiederstand: Ein dünnerer (und meistens leichterer) Reifen hat eine DÜNNERE KARKASSE, d. h. man braucht weniger Kraft um diese zu verformen als bei einem X- beliebigen Reifen mit dickerer Karkasse! DAS ist der Rollwiederstand. Wenn du jetzt 19 N statt 22 N hast, dann Rechne dir mal aus, wieviel Kraft du sparst!
Wenn es die perfekten XC - Reifen gibt dann sind es die Michelin Comp S light, 465 g, der zweitniedrigste Rollwiederstand (1ter ist fast fred!) ABER!!!: die Teile haben Stollen! Und wenn du (checky) denkst, das Rennen bergauf gewonnen werden, dann sag mir mal wer von den beiden gewinnt:
70 kg biker gegen 70 kg biker, identische bikes, gleiche strecke. beide treten 490 Watt, d. h. Relative Kraft von 7 (maximal erreichbarer Wert, Fumic hat etwa 6.8!!). Der eine fährt die insgesamt 2 Kilometer Downhill 30 sek. schneller als der andere. Das auf ca. 6 Runden sind 180 sek. Wo soll man die wieder reinholen? Am ende entscheidet die Technik und der Grip der Reifen (!!! denk mal drüber nach)...


----------



## checky (21. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Atze Peng! _
> *@ checky: wie alt sind wir denn? Mei oh mei... was fährst du für Rennen? Warst du letztes Jahr in Münsingen, Bayreuth oder Solingen? Oder Vorletztes Jahr in Münsingen, Bayreuth, Saalhausen, St. Englmar oder Altenberg? Ich glaub net das du bei den Rennen mit nem Slick hinten drauf sooo weit gekommen sein wirst. Naja, mal zum Rollwiederstand: Ein dünnerer (und meistens leichterer) Reifen hat eine DÜNNERE KARKASSE, d. h. man braucht weniger Kraft um diese zu verformen als bei einem X- beliebigen Reifen mit dickerer Karkasse! DAS ist der Rollwiederstand. Wenn du jetzt 19 N statt 22 N hast, dann Rechne dir mal aus, wieviel Kraft du sparst!
> Wenn es die perfekten XC - Reifen gibt dann sind es die Michelin Comp S light, 465 g, der zweitniedrigste Rollwiederstand (1ter ist fast fred!) ABER!!!: die Teile haben Stollen! Und wenn du (checky) denkst, das Rennen bergauf gewonnen werden, dann sag mir mal wer von den beiden gewinnt:
> 70 kg biker gegen 70 kg biker, identische bikes, gleiche strecke. beide treten 490 Watt, d. h. Relative Kraft von 7 (maximal erreichbarer Wert, Fumic hat etwa 6.8!!). Der eine fährt die insgesamt 2 Kilometer Downhill 30 sek. schneller als der andere. Das auf ca. 6 Runden sind 180 sek. Wo soll man die wieder reinholen? Am ende entscheidet die Technik und der Grip der Reifen (!!! denk mal drüber nach)... *





 Auf nem DH (im XC Rennen) ist die Fahrtechnik viiiiel Elementarer als jeder Grip, da spielt der Grip eine absolut untergerodnete Rolle.

Fahre seit fast 10 Jahren Rennen & getz bist Du dran mit nachdenken.
Solingen & Saalhausen bin ich gefahren, aber was rechtfertige ich mich hier eigentlich  

Wie soll jemand auf nem XC Kurs 30 sec. auf den Abfahrten rausholen  (bzw. wer auf den Abfahrten 30 sec. verliert sollte den Sport wechseln oder fleissig an der Fahrtechnik feilen). Wenn jemand auf einer Runde schon 30 sec. rausholen kann, ist des selbst in der Hobbyklasse eine absolute Seltenheit, von den Lizenzlern ganz zu schweigen ( was für Rennen fährst Du denn ? )
Deine Annahmen sind ja völlig unrealistisch & tragen außerdem nichts zur Sache bei.
Ich bin sicherlich nicht der Schnellste & habe auch noch kein Rennen gewonnen, aber ich kann Dir wohl sagen, dass ich mit Glatzenreifen auf den Abfahrten auch sehr viel schneller bin als viele Stollenbereifte & des liegt ganz sicher nicht an deren gigantischem Grip.

Wenn ich mir Dein Bike & Deine Aussage so anschaue, dann kommt mir der Gedanke, dass Du erstmal viel älter & erfahrener werden solltest.

so long


----------



## Atze Peng! (22. März 2003)

ich fahr n Scott Pro Racing (gesponsort, sonst könnt ichs mir net leisten!) naja, ICH habs geschafft zumindest 18 sekunden auf der hinteren abfahrt in bayreuth rauszuholen auf den 5 ten, naja... in Saalhausen hats gepisst  wie die sau, zumindest bei den experten aber die wege sind ja auch gut befestigt. trotzdem kannst du net sagen das slick das einzig wahre is. was meinst du, warum die ganzen Pros in Huffalize (richtig geschrieben?) stollenreifen fahren? schon allein wegen der sicherheit ein grund! wenn du im rennen mal richtig platt bist und mal nen kleinen fahrfehler dir erlaubst wars des. oder wie fährst du downhills? naja... und solingen war schon bei meinem start so dreckig das ich sogar mit meinen stollen RICHTIG probleme hatte den anstieg hinten im wald hochzukommen. denk mal nach was hier unrealistisch ist! mit nem slick rennen gewinnen? naja wenn man immer in der sonne fährt geht das bestimmt ;-)  aber ich hab da so meine bedencken. und meine rennen hab ich bis jetzt immer auf den downhills gewonnen (ach ja: in saalhausen hab ich hinten auch nen slick gefahren .. FF) da war zwar kein bundesligarennen dabei aber wenn dir die anderen 4 oder 5 bergauf eh jede runde 50 - 100 meter geben kannste ja net mehr als verckacken naja... aber des hätte ich persönlich durch nen slick a net rausgeholt und mit slick wär ich wohl langsamer gewesen weil ichs auf den abfahrten scho gerne mal krachen lass *g
naja und jetzt fühl dich hier mal net so angepisst! was soll man denn dazu sagen wenn einer behauptet "mit slick fahr ich immer und überall" naja... ok du hast gesagt im matsch fährste vorn stollen aber wenn hier einer so den dicken markiert und irgendwelchen hobbysportlern die noch am anfang ihrer aktivität stehen sonen schmarrn erzählt muss man da halt eingreifen. was meinst du wie wenige biker es geben würde, wenn jeder slicks fahren würde und jeden einsteiger hauts so aufs maul und so weiter... es is sicherlich ne tolle sache aber halt nur für geübte, vor allem im rennen. leichter rollen tun die slicks auch net immer. naja und wenn du bei den reifen 200 gramm rausholst und 2 n rollwiederstand, dann macht des immer noch keinen gewinner, weil wennstes net in den beinen hast kanns machen was du willst und verkackst...


----------



## Atze Peng! (22. März 2003)

ja und jetzt mal zum thema: das beste is natürlich wenn der reifen leicht is und gleichzeitig nen geringen rollwiederstand hat. ich hab sämtliche zeitschriften durchforstet und herausgefunden (wenn ich mich recht entsinne) rollwiederstand: 1. fast fred; michelin comp s 2. oder 3.; fast fred ca. 350g, michelin ca. 465g. der fred ist ein geiler reifen, da kann man nix sagen und ich fahr ihn vorne mit 2.5 bar und hinten mit 2.8 bar (67 kg) und hab keine probleme (ausser durchSTICHE) aber da ist es schon ziemlich ärgerlich, ich hatte innerhalb von ca. 4 wochen (länger brauchste den a net fahren) 5 oder 6 platten. da  lob ich mir meinen favorieten den michelin, den kann man ohne probleme nen halbes jahr fahren, ohne das er wirklich weniger grip hat und danach im training noch nen halbes. und den michelin fahr ich (mom 72 kg) vorne mit 1.8 bar und hinten mit 2.2 max.!! sowasnenn ich pannensicher! geiles teil, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen! allerdings darfste mit dem luftdruck net gerade immer auf die dicksten cshläge zusteuern sonst hast probleme, aber in welchem rennen gibts schon große schläge ;-)


----------



## phiro (22. März 2003)

wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab dann fährst du nicht Schlauchlos oder?

die Drücke sind ja der absolute Witz, brauchst dich nicht zu wundern wenn du mit nem FF bei 2,5bar und fast 70kg ständig Platten hast

ich hab noch nie nen Racer gesehen der mit 2 oder 2,5 bar gefahren ist bei rund 70kg
die haben da immer 3-4bar drauf, dann ist nämlich auch ein FF pannensicher (einigermaßen zumindest)
und der Michelin mit 2bar, du kannst mir net erzählen das du damit richtiges Gelände ohne Pannen fährst, das is doch wohl ein Joke oder


----------



## DirtyKid (22. März 2003)

aber er hat doch geschrieben das er DURCHSTICHE hatte und keine SNAKEBITES. Schau mal in den Bayernkader (da kenn ichs zumindest her aus meiner xc - zeit) was braucht man denn nen breiten reifen wenn man ihn so hart fährt, das er nicht mehr dämpft? ok, ff is nur 1.9 aber trotzdem, passt doch, wenn er keine probleme damit hat. weil im grunde kommt es auf die fahrtechnik an, wenn du überall draufschredderst is es doch klar das du nen platten kriegst (ausser mit dh reifen *g) naja ich mach mich wieder auf ins ddd forum und lass euch hier weiter-euch-bekriegen. zum schluss noch eines: fahrt erstmal gescheit downhill, bevor ihr euch gedanken macht über grip und so zeugs und wenn ihr dann noch kraft i den beinen habt und ausdauer dann könnts ja was werden. so jetzt bin ich aber weg... viel spass noch beim zerfleischen *g


----------



## Atze Peng! (22. März 2003)

phyro, der absolute witz ist immer noch die ignoranz mancher leute... ich weis ja net wies mit der fahrtechnik mancher leute aussieht, aber ich für meinen teil hab keinerlei probs. wie gesagt: nie auf die dicken brocken zusteuern (!!) und deine "probleme" mit "platten" die du mir vorwirfst haben nichts mit durchschlägen (=snakebite) zu tun, sondern mit durchstichen, welche durch die einwirkung von äusserer gewalt in form von dornen, glasscherben (gibts ja im wald zum glück fast keine) und spitzen ästen auftreten. mir vorzuwerfen die drücke wären "voll der witz" ist ja wohl etwas lächerlich oder? woher willst du denn wissen wies um meine fahrtechnik bestellt ist? ICH hatte mit dem luftdruck noch keinerlei snakebites (fahre latexschläuche muss ich dazusagen, die tun auch einiges dazu bei!). Wenn du zweifelst probiers selbst mal aus. was wiegst du? ich schätz dich einfach mal auf durschnitt 1.78m und damit etwa 75 kg. du hast bestimmt sowas wie skinny jimmy oder? die bin ich mal mit vorne 1.5 und hinten 1.8 bar gefahren, aufm downhill hats ordentlich gehämmert an der felge und seitdem hab ich von so ner fiesen wurzel auch ne delle in meiner felge *g aber nen platten hatte ich deswegen trotzdem net... wennst mir net glaubst dann probiers selbst aus, mit conti latexschläuchen. aber sei locker aufm bike und schluck die schläge weg, sonst kriegst ernsthafte probleme mit derfelge (ausser du fährst d521 ;-)) naja soviel mal dazu. meinen beitrag zum themahab ich ja schon geliefert. übrigens gilt auch: mehr gewicht = mehr pannenschutz = niedrigerer luftdruck = mehr grip = höherer rollwiederstand, zugegeben der reifen läuft bei unter 1.5 bar wirklich mieees aber so wenig fährt eigentlich nur der thomas, und wundert sich dann (skinny jimmy) bei der deutschen das er 2 platten hatte und aufgeben muss... naja es is noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen, aber man sollte sich doch immer um nen guten kompromiss bemühen *g...


----------



## checky (23. März 2003)

*Gäähn* 

sieht ja fast so aus, als ob wir hier einen Meister gefunden hätten


----------



## Atze Peng! (25. März 2003)

Naja schon oder etwa net? ;-)  Versucht des mit dem Luftdruck einfach mal aus, des Bike lässt sich wesentlich besser fahren. Und das der FF vom Gewicht her und Rollwiederstand der beste momentan is wissen wir ja mittlerweile alle scho. Nur er´hat halt kein Profil und deswegen is er für mich ein reiner schönwetter Reifen! Und das auch nur wenn der Boden einigermasen fest is, sonst fahr ich vorne Stollen. Und wenns matschig wird fahr ich des Ding eh net. Vortrieb is alles. Es gibt in Deutschland halt auch XC - Strecken bei denen die Anstiege nicht befestigt sind. Und am Ende siegt dann halt doch der Grip. Ausser es ist staubtrocken und autobahnplatt aber wo findet man sowas schon bei einem qualitativ hochwertigen Rennen? dann könnten wir ja genauso gut strassenrennen fahren oder? sowas wäre ja verdammt langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (25. März 2003)

nochmal: Du willst es nicht verstehen oder respektieren, dann eben ganz klar:

Sicherlich sind Stollen berechtigt, aber wenn die Fahrtechnik stimmt sind die Glatzen die besseren Reifen. Selbst im Schlamm kommt man mit dem FF fast überall durch & auch hoch. Es ist einzig & allein eine Frage der Gewichtsverlagerung & des runden Tritts. 
Ich habe 10 Jahre Rennen durch & auch alles an Reifenarten was der Markt so anzubieten hatte & bin von den Glatzen überzeugt, selbst wenns schlammig ist.

und 18sec in einer Abfahrt  zum Letzten ?, oder war direkt hinter Dir ein Sturz. Sorry, aber wenns um vordere Plätze geht, dann ist des unter normalen Umständen keinesfalls möglich (blah blah).
Und Deine Luftdrücke halte ich auch für zu wenig & die Aussage das Du damit keinerlei Probs hast, selbst bei Latexschläuchen ist entweder lächerlich oder Du bist auf den Abfahrten sehr langsam unterwegs. Fahrtechnik hat auch nicht viel damit zu tun. In einem Rennen wird man mit der Zeit ganz automatisch unkonzentrierter & allein deswegen passt des schon nicht.

Da Du ja offensichtlich sehr jung dabei bist, bzw. erst 1 oder 2 Jahre (ein paar) Rennen fährst wirst Du es vielleicht auch noch merken & wenn nicht ist es mir auch völlig egal.


----------



## Principia (25. März 2003)

leute, leute wo soll das hinführen.
habt euch doch wieder lieb  

der eine kommt halt mit superslicks besser den hang hoch, der andere braucht dazu einen 3.0 gazza.

ich denke, es kommt auch viel auf seine jeweiligen bedürfnisse und gewohnheiten an. ODER ?

gruzz michael, der twister ss und vertical pro liebt !!! 
aber natürlich eher die leichten


----------



## Heinerich (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Michael _
> *leute, leute wo soll das hinführen.
> habt euch doch wieder lieb
> *



Ach nee, irgendwann wird´s einfach zu viel. Und von "Piep, Piep, Piep, wir ham uns alle lieb!", halte ich nicht unbedingt so viel.

Ich bin erst im letzten Jahr wieder mit dem Biken angefangen und will mich ernsthafter orientieren, weil ich keine Lust habe, zuviel Gled in irgendwas auszugeben, was sich dann als Luftbläßchen erweist. Der Atze hat für mich schon einen Sprachstil, der bei mir den Eindruck hinterläßt, dass da mehr Gerede als Erfahrung dahinter steckt.
Da sind mir die Tips von Checky wesentlich vertrauenswürdiger.

Und ich denke, dass hier kein Platz sein sollte, bei dem man sich, aus der Distanz raus, produzieren sollte (da ist die Rennstrecke sicher der bessere Ort), sondern fundiertes an diejenigen weiter gibt, die noch nicht so viel Ahnung haben.

Aber vielleicht verstehe ich ja den Ton altersbedingt nicht mehr richtig!  


Heinerich


----------



## Principia (25. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *Ach nee, irgendwann wird´s einfach zu viel. Und von "Piep, Piep, Piep, wir ham uns alle lieb!", halte ich nicht unbedingt so viel...
> Heinerich *



nee, war ja auch eigentlich nicht so ernst gemeint.


----------



## nurichdarf (25. März 2003)

Ihr lasst die Bodenbeschaffenheit ziemlich ausser acht.  

Überaschenderweise sollte man bei trockenem Untergrund der evtl. felsig ist, breitere Reifen fahren, auch slicks. 

Wenn es schlammig ist, ist der schmale Reifen die erste Wahl. Klingt komisch, ist aber getestet. Ein schmaler Reifen bietet bei Schlamm mehr Grip und Führung, zudem bleibt mehr Platz zwischen den Streben, während bei trockenem Untergrund die Durchschlagresitenz und Führung über harten Boden (Rillen) mit breiten Pneus besser ist. 

Das Profil spielt eine Rolle, allerdings sind die Möglichkeiten da begrenzt.


----------



## Atze Peng! (26. März 2003)

@nurichdarf: endlich mal ein weises Wort!
@cheky: naja wenn du meinst. Aber stell dir mal die Frage (Heinerich) wer sich hier mehr produziert. Soviel Arroganz "ich bin der beste weil ich fahr schon seit nem halben Jahrhundert bla bla" ziemlich kindisch oder? Wenn man keine Kritik vertragenkann... naja ich glaub ich lass euch "alten hasen" mal lieber euren frieden, sonst kriegt ihr nochn herzinfakt. Wieso willst mich eigentlich von deiner Meinung unbedingt überzeugen? oder hast du einfach nur ein problem damit das dich einer in frage stellt, Meister? naja ich lass des jetzt mal lieber, es gibt andere dinge über die man sich gedanken machen sollte. 

z. B. über das verhältnis vom gewicht zum rollwiederstand der reifen. 
es gibt übrigens fast in jeder mtb zeitschrift Tests. Mit Rollwiederstandsmessungen etc. musste mal gucken wenn wieder eine Reifen testet.


----------



## dubbel (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Atze Peng! _
> [Bz. B. über das verhältnis vom gewicht zum rollwiederstand der reifen.
> es gibt übrigens fast in jeder mtb zeitschrift Tests. Mit Rollwiederstandsmessungen etc. musste mal gucken wenn wieder eine Reifen testet. [/B]



genau das war übrigens die frage, drei seiten vorher...


----------



## checky (26. März 2003)

was soll ich sagen ?? 
Ich gebe mich geschlagen. Bei so viel Fachzeitschriftenwissen kann ich einfach nicht mehr.    Das macht ganz schön müde.


----------



## Atze Peng! (26. März 2003)

dubbel, das weis ich auch. wollte nur mal aufs eigentliche thema zurückführen. auch wenn unten steht "ich bin so dumm, ich sterb auf meinem bike" bin ich doch nicht so dumm, das thema zu vergessen das drei seiten vorher steht  öööhhhh rost:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> genau das war übrigens die frage, drei seiten vorher... *



Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zwischen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand eine wirkliche Kausalität gibt. Schließlich gibt es Materialien, die leicht sind und trotzdem weniger arbeiten (walken). Bei den sehr unterschiedlichen Prpfilen sehe ich den ersten Ansatzpunkt für einen guten/weniger guten Rollwiderstandswert. Dann kommt für mich die Reifengröße in Verbindung mit dem Luftdruck. Wobei da sicher nur ein und derselbe Reifen verglichen werden sollte. Allses Überlegungen, kein Wissen. Da müsste man mal einen Reifenspezi dran lassen.

Ich mache mir mal einen Spass und maile mal Reifenharsteller an. Mal schauen, was die dazu sagen.

Heinerich


----------



## nurichdarf (26. März 2003)

Das alte Problem mit den Labortests ist die Testumgebung. Wenn du also mit deinem Pneu auf festem Untergrund rollst, nur dann kannst du die Werte vergleichen. 

Das Gewicht spielt meines Erachtens eine grössere Rolle als das Profil. Gerade die Laufräder musst du ja ständig beschleunigen, bremsen und lenken. 

Ich würde immer nur! leichte Faltreifen fahren. Erstens aus Gewichtsgründen, zweitens haben die meist mehr Fäden/Inch, drittens kann man sie ohne irgendein Werkzeug kinderleicht montieren. 

DerNachteil ist der höhere Preis, das Profil hält leider nicht länger, und ein abgefahrener Reifen hat öfter Pannen und rollt schwerer  

Aber was interessiert der Rollwiderstand beim Training, da ist ein hoher eher gut.   Also die neuen Reifen für Rennen montieren, ansonsten die "abgefahrenen" zum trainieren nutzen.


----------



## Heinerich (26. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nurichdarf _
> *Das Gewicht spielt meines Erachtens eine grössere Rolle als das Profil. Gerade die Laufräder musst du ja ständig beschleunigen, bremsen und lenken.
> *



Yes, ich weiß: Die rotierende Masse! 

Aber es wurde ja nach dem Verhältnis von Gewicht und Rollwiderstand gefragt. So wie ich das verstanden habe also, ob ein meinetwegen höheres Gewicht auch einen höheren Rollwiderstand zur Folge hat.

Heinerich


----------



## m.a.t. (26. März 2003)

also ich würde mit den Daten der Rollwiderstände in 'bike' und 'tour' sehr vorsichtig sein. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, testen die immer auf dem Conti-Prüfstand. Das dann die Continental-Reifen immer gute Werte liefern, sollte zumindest misstrauisch machen.
Viel hängt beim Rollwiderstand von der Gummimischung ab. Silika rollt wohl besser als normaler Gummi, verschleisst aber schneller. Zumindest ist das meine subjektive Erfahrung bei Rennreifen.

matthias


----------



## checky (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von M.A.T. _
> *also ich würde mit den Daten der Rollwiderstände in 'bike' und 'tour' sehr vorsichtig sein. *



Das ist ja ziemlich nett ausgedrückt.  Ich sehe des aber auch so. Warum soll es bei Tests von Reifen plötzlich anders sein, als bei z.B. den Rahmen......



> _Original geschrieben von M.A.T. _
> *
> Viel hängt beim Rollwiderstand von der Gummimischung ab. Silika rollt wohl besser als normaler Gummi, verschleisst aber schneller. Zumindest ist das meine subjektive Erfahrung bei Rennreifen.
> 
> matthias *



Jep, des Gummi macht auch nen spührbaren Unterschied. Wobei ich aber auch net weiß, inwiefern es dann nur um die Haftung geht oder das Gummi die Walkeigenschaften mit beeinflusst ??

Wie auch immer: ich denke, dass was wir beim Reifen als "schnell" empfinden ist zum größten Teil das Gewicht & die ganzen anderen Faktoren spielen eine untergeordnete, ja fast vernachlässigbare Rolle.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *Aber es wurde ja nach dem Verhältnis von Gewicht und Rollwiderstand gefragt. So wie ich das verstanden habe also, ob ein meinetwegen höheres Gewicht auch einen höheren Rollwiderstand zur Folge hat.
> 
> Heinerich *



neee, die frage ist eigentlich folgende:

welcher reifen läßt sich "leichter" bewegen (ich gebe jetzt mal reifen-modelle als beispiel an)?:

der michelin xls mit 560 gr, aber einem super leichtlauf oder ein schwalbe jimmy mit 495 gr, aber schlechteren rollwerten.  was macht sich für mich deutlicher bemerkbar - immer bezogen auf das was wir alle machen, nämlich die fahrt im gelände mit häufigem beschleunigen etc. (eben NICHT die fahrt auf der straße mit gleichbleibendem tempo!!!). macht der bessere rollwiderstand das mehrgewicht wieder wett bzw. WANN (also bei welchem break even) erreiche ich systemgleichheit? oder ist bei der beschleunigung nur das gewicht der rotierenden masse, also ein möglichst leichter reifen, entscheident? 

die problematik der schläuche sollten wir hier mal außen vor lassen und mal annehmen, daß wir immer die gleichen schläuche fahren.

dies ist wahrscheinlich eher eine frage für die theoretiker (die natürlich auch alle biken  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Heinerich _
> *Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es zwischen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand eine wirkliche Kausalität gibt. *



korrelation hat ja nichts zu tun mit kausalem zusammenhang. 
es liegt zumindest nahe, dass es eine wie-auch-immer-geartete beziehung gibt. 

hätte man die mags vor sich, könnte man ein scatterplot aufstellen und vergleichen. 
hat die jemand? 

aber: ist denn der rollwiderstand überhaupt relevant? 
hab ich schon 3 seiten vorher verneint.


wobei kramerolli inzwischen ja seine frage konkretisiert hat. break even point kanns ja nicht geben.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> wobei kramerolli inzwischen ja seine frage konkretisiert hat. break even point kanns ja nicht geben. *



oh doch, warum nicht?

vielleicht drücke ich mich auch nicht definiert genug aus, dann bitte ich das an dieser stelle zu entschuldigen  

der break even könnte z.b. sein: der reifen 'A' mit 540 gr. und dem rollwiderstand 'x' läßt sich genau so gut/leicht/schnell bewegen wie der reifen 'B' mit 470 gr. und einem rollwiderstand 'y'. dann hätte man wirklich die entscheidungsfreiheit zu sagen: "ich nehme das modell 'A', weil ich die etwas pannensicherere variante bevorzuge und nicht das modell 'B', welches das gesamt-gewicht reduzieren würde".

jetzt gecheckt?


----------



## mission-husky (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> ..."ich nehme das modell 'A', weil ich die etwas pannensicherere variante bevorzuge und nicht das modell 'B', welches das gesamt-gewicht reduzieren würde"...*



... und das aus Deinem Mund, bzw. Deiner Tastatur??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...hmmm,naja, das Bike ist ja auch leicht genug, nichts für ungut!  

cu mission-husky


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mission-husky _
> *
> 
> ... und das aus Deinem Mund, bzw. Deiner Tastatur???
> ...




 sollte ja auch nur als beispiel dienen 

ich muß aber ehrlich zugeben, daß mich dieses thema in der tat beschäftigt - natürlich nur, wenn es nicht zu schwer wird ....


----------



## mission-husky (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> * sollte ja auch nur als beispiel dienen *



Da bin ich ja beruhigt!  ...dachte schon man müßte sich ernsthaft Sorgen machen!!! 

cu mission-husky


----------



## nurichdarf (27. März 2003)

Den Zusammenhang zwischen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand gibt sicher, aber eben kaum auf dem Prüfstand, hier wird das Ergebnis verfälscht. Was nützt der Prüfstand, wenn wir den Reifen ja am bike nutzen wollen. 

Einmal beschleunigt rollt ein schwerer Reifen länger, da er die Schwungmasse mitnimmt, allerdings muss er erst mal in Schwung gebracht werden. Darum sind diese tests eigentlich für die Katz. 

Testet einfach mal in der Praxis. Zu zweit oder mehreren ohne Treten einen  langen Berg runterrollen, ihr werdet überrascht sein, wie weit sich die Gruppe auseinanderzieht. 

Dies ist allerdings genauso unobjektiv wie ein Test auf dem Prüfstand.  ......


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nurichdarf _
> *Dies ist allerdings genauso unobjektiv wie ein Test auf dem Prüfstand.  ...... *




na dann ist ja alles klar


----------



## nurichdarf (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> 
> 
> na dann ist ja alles klar     *



Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, ist folgendes. Der Glaube, die optimale Hardware zu haben ist manchmal viel wert, ersetzt vermeintlich einige Trainingseinheiten.  

Aber am Ergebnis wird das kaum was ändern,  da entscheidet nach wie vor die Leistung. 

Was mich an einen Marathon erinnert, da fuhr ein Triatlet und Läufer äusserst tapfer mit seinem Baumarktbike lange mit. Leider waren die Verhältnisse extrem schlecht (schlamm) aber wo wir gefahren sind hat er immer mit Laufen mitgehalten. 


Obwohl, auch ich habe schon was anderes behauptet   Der Glaube macht die Berge kleiner, oder ist es das Adrenalin


----------



## dubbel (28. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> vielleicht drücke ich mich auch nicht definiert genug aus, dann bitte ich das an dieser stelle zu entschuldigen
> 
> ...



ja. 
gecheckt schon vorher, 
mich hat nur der begriff "break even point" gestört, weil du ja nicht wissen willst, wann eine größe in den pos. bereich wechselt, sondern dich interessiert die interaktion gewicht x rollwiderstand bzw. beschleunigung oder was auch immer. 

und ich wiederhole mich: rollwiderstand ist irrelevant.


----------

